# 69 GTO SCCA Road Atlanta



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey everyone

Guess I am getting a 5 speed transmission sooner than I thought. Blew the Super T10 transmission at Road Atlanta on the last lap of the day. But man it sure was awesome! 

This video is 4 laps, Last lap transmission goes out while about to pass a BMW 330i. What's funny is that Jim at Central Virginia Machine said that transmission would be the first thing to go after installing the monster engine. You called it Jim. 

Anyway, Road Atlanta was awesome depsite the problems. In 3 weeks we are off to Savanah for a 2 day NASA race. Hopefully I can get the 5 speed installed by then.

Thanks to my SCCA Instructor Jim Ellis we got the car off the track. He said to put it in 4th and sure enough we still had fourth gear. I was ready to pull over but he guided us off the track and into the parking lot. 

Anyway, enjoy the video.

Road Atlanta Video
1969 GTO SCCA Road Atlanta - YouTube


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Another great video John, love to see you eating imports on a road course of all places. I though you were doing just "alright" while "pacing" with the Miata but once that Suby passed you I could see you were more comfortable with the car and set your sights on "bigger" game lol. :cool

Any chance of some outside video of the car? 

What wheel and tire combo are you running? (Any pics? )


What 5 speed are you considering?

When does SCCA mandate a rollbar?

You had asked me in an earlier thread about harness's and I use these -
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/rci-9510c
- but Summit has quite a selection and they do have some floor mount if you don't want to install a rollbar. You might want to consider a bolt in rollbar though and even that would stiffen the chassis up a little. My 8 point rollbar ties in to the frame at the rear suspension mounting points which would help in a handling situation too I would presume. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I watched it this morning before work - almost made me late 

You've built a really nice ride there sir. Good job!

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Another great video John, love to see you eating imports on a road course of all places. I though you were doing just "alright" while "pacing" with the Miata but once that Suby passed you I could see you were more comfortable with the car and set your sights on "bigger" game lol. :cool
> 
> Any chance of some outside video of the car?
> 
> ...


Yeah I like beating those imports too. Best feeling in the world. Problem with the GTO is that the imports get to drive home, park in the garage, and go flip on the TV. The GTO gets to trailer home, get pushed into the garage, get disassembled and then reassembled to prepare for the next race in 3 weeks. :lol:

Decided to install an M22 Muncie for the next race. Talked to 3 old school transmission builders today and they swear by it. No cutting or mods needed. However, they did recommend case modifications to increase the strength and that will be enough.

After the trans install I am going to get the harness you reccomend. I would hate to wreck with my 1969 Lap and Shoulder straps. That would be bad. It looks like one of the straps goes between the legs. Seems like a strap in the crotch would be very painful in a wreck.... 

SCCA Mandates a roll cage once you enter Club Racing. The PDX and Time Trails do not require roll bar. PDX is limited to passing on the straights and 100 mph top speed on straights. I think the NASA club rules are the same. 3 point seat belts, brake lights, and Snell rated helmets are the minimum requirements.

Here is the wheel and tire combo pic. Year One Rally II 17x8 all around and Nitto 555 Summer Tires, 255/50/R17. They grip awesome, soft tire.

The trick to the handling is more in the SPC Adjustable Control arms and upper and lower extra tall ball joints on the front end. This corrects the camber and caster geometry of the A-Body and allows a road race alignment at -1 Degree Camber and +5 Degree Caster. That is impossible with almost all the other control arm manufacturers. 











Higher spring rate SPC Lowering springs and tubular rear control arms with pivot joints in the control arms allow the rear end to flex like it needs to. UMI Performance makes some of the best stuff and they actually test their stuff on cars they have in their shop. Koni adjustable shocks set to very stiff also help out.










Poly suspension bushing all around fix the body role. However, I still need poly body mounts to complete the job. Lower tubular control arms are really not necessary, they don't do anything for front end geometry, however, they do add strength over stock lower a-arms.

I dont have any external video's of the races. Maybe soon I can get a friend to record one.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

jtwoods4 said:


> Yeah I like beating those imports too. Best feeling in the world. Problem with the GTO is that the imports get to drive home, park in the garage, and go flip on the TV. The GTO gets to trailer home, get pushed into the garage, get disassembled and then reassembled to prepare for the next race in 3 weeks. :lol:
> 
> Decided to install an M22 Muncie for the next race. Talked to 3 old school transmission builders today and they swear by it. No cutting or mods needed. However, they did recommend case modifications to increase the strength and that will be enough.
> 
> ...


 My SCCA region has no limit on speed and passing varies depending on class. I run advanced and we are allowed to pass anywhere on the track with a point by.
Good luck with the new trans. It is awesome to see old school muscle on the track.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the passing and speed limit rules only apply to beginners running PDX level A. I think level B and level C may not be limited. This was my first road course so we had strict rules for beginners.


----------

